# Is riding in a skirt safe.



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Why would you ride in a skirt in the first place? Skirts have there places in life, but I would say that in the saddle would not be one of those places.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

partly for religious reasons. also I dont think many breeches and jeans are so modest. but, It's not like I'm forbidden to wear jeans when i have to.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Maybe you could learn to ride side saddle? I'm thinking the logistics of riding in a skirt (in a regular saddle) would leave you feeling more immodest than wearing jeans or breeches.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

One of our members used to ride in a skirt all the time when she lived at home - used a western saddle as I recall.

Things to watch out for would be the skirt catching on either the horn or the cantle as you're swinging your leg or parts of the saddle rubbing and irritating your skin (so along that line you may wish to wear leggings or long underwear of some description).


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I used to do renaissance reinactment, and had to ride in long, flowy skirts. Big things that sometimes could cover the entirety of the horse. 

I never had any problems...But, I also made sure not to ride directly on my skirt. I pulled it out from under me and tried to keep it out from the front of my saddle as best I could. Sometimes it would get caught underneath or wrap around my legs between the stirrup leathers, but that's about it.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Funny, I was just thinking about this today, riding in a long skirt. I was watching an old Roy Rogers tv episode and his wife Dale Evans was riding in a long shin length skirt.. but she also had what looked like pantaloons underneath. I thought it looked very cool, very Queen of the West


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Does anyone here ride in a skirt? Is it safe?


Yes :lol:.
Why would you think it's not? You might have to worry about it "showing" a bit more leg than you want, but you can always wear a longer skirt which was usually the case. It was once not so uncommon as it is today. Women wanted to ride straddle and dresses were more the normal wear (grown women didn't tend to wear pants often....that was mostly the young girls thing). They basically wore midi skirts. Maxi was too long unless you rode sidesaddle and as you got more above the knee it tended to become more "revealing" the higher the skirt. Throw in the right boots and they were all set. (d%#@ I'm feeling old :lol
Men can successfully ride in a proper kilt (would not recommend going "commando" though) although I prefer a hakama (if I can ever steal it from my son).


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

The "yes" is to the "is it safe" question. I don't wear skirts to ride :lol:


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

There are a couple girls who show in our local fair who ride in long skirts.. guessing it is something with their religion. They dont have any problems..


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have see cowgirls mounted shooters ride in skirts


----------



## RedAce (Sep 6, 2013)

As far as rubbing goes, maybe you could wear leggings underneath your skirt? (I know that you didn't mention anything about that, but I figured I'd throw it in!)
Women used to wear safety skirts that would "unravel" in the event of getting caught. A little bit about them: Riding Side-SaddleEdwardian Promenade | Edwardian Promenade
Or maybe riding pants like these would be okay?: Classic Riding Pants - Khaki Twill


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Amba1027 said:


> Maybe you could learn to ride side saddle? I'm thinking the logistics of riding in a skirt (in a regular saddle) would leave you feeling more immodest than wearing jeans or breeches.


This. Unless you have a really excessive skirt then I could see it just getting hiked up around your private area and exposing way more than you would with jeans or breeches. Personally, I think you'd be better off finding a pair of baggy jeans or pants to wear. Possibly look into loose men's jeans if it's the tightness of the fabric that you're against.

If you feel that you really must wear a skirt, then I'd look into something really loose and flowy. If you're worried about the skirt getting caught on a saddle horn or something, then consider getting something with a loose elastic waist. This way you'll be less likely to get caught, and if you do then the skirt will be more likely to slip off and not drag you in an accident.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually, riding sidesaddle in skirts is dangerous. It is easy to get tangled in the leaping horn. That is why everyone uses aprons these days. 

I ride in a split skirt when riding in period costume. In this photo I am giving a lecture on early mountain man horse equipment. This is a buckskin split skirt I made.



I also shoot in SASS competitions and own this skirt. I have no photo of me in it, however.

The skirt is split, but it has a panel that unbuttons on one side, can be closed across the split and buttoned on the other side to make a solid skirt.













The flap when closed










I have seen girls who, for religious modesty, will ride in dresses. I think this would be modest, when needed, and practical, when needed.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

BTW, you can buy the pattern and make your own....


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I had one of these made for my wedding-love it. Mine was a suit-a-bility pattern. But, exactly like the folkwear one.


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would think it would be fine, but I would suggest wearing breeches underneath your skirt for protection.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It was our pioneer women who realized skirts were cumbersome when around livestock. Because their skirts were almost to the ground and full, a few started stitching a seam up the middle and it quickly caught on. The ankles were still covered when wearing high boots.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Per my profile pic, I have ridden in a kilt. I wore running shorts under. The bugs were eatin up my legs pretty good tho. Sitting on the pleated backside changed my seat and it wasn't a comfy ride.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Depends on the skirt - it could be really uncomfortable and a lot less modest than proper riding jeans or breeches
If you look on Google you should be able to find 'split skirts' or Culottes that might work better


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Running shorts under a kilt? OH, NOOOOOO. Not allowed!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd be concerned about the wind assisting the skirt into becoming something very immodest!

Does it have to be a skirt? If you wear pants you will be more comfortable riding astride. Then you could get a saddle skirt to cover up. You'd just have to choose your material carefully.

Discovery Trekking Outfitters - Saddle Rain Skirt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Safe? Yes. Uncomfortable? I would think so xD

I guess it would depend ultimately on the type of saddle you have, and the type of skirt you're wearing. I don't think I would be brave enough to try, without a real valid reason for doing so.

Allison, those pics were cool! I actually really like that skirt/pants/thing xD <3


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Personally, I think it would be more uncomfortable to ride in a skirt than anything else. Yes, there is risk of getting caught on the horn or getting tangled in your stirrups. But riding in general can be quite dangerous in itself. I don't think you should heighten your risk, but I think it would be neat to get an 1800-1900 era dress and parade around in that for a little while. If you think about it, back in those days, females did not have the option to throw on a pair of jeans, slacks, what-have-you and ride. They didn't have a choice. So if those females could do it back in the day, I don't see why OP wouldn't be able to have a go at it.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

agree with the split skirt idea, modest and it looks cool

I have done photo shoots with girls wearing skirts, and they do tend to be a lot less modest.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Can you still buy the breeches with the skirt over top (one piece), so when you get off looks like a skirt with leggings? I saw them some where but I think the catalogue was old. 

And no don't wear a really skirt sidesaddle, so dangerous. I either use a skirt with Velcro seams (can really scare someone if it gets caught and rips off by accident), or a apron.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Allison Finch said:


> Running shorts under a kilt? OH, NOOOOOO. Not allowed!!


I had to log in just to like this Allison.... :wink:


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

I have rode in a skirt often...One issue I had was that if I chose the english saddle, it pinched and rubbed the hell outta my legs. The secound, kinda funny issue was. I wore an ankle length skirt, rode western this time. All was well the whole trail ride, until we decided to race ****. That was the first but not the last, I now know to always use one hand on the reins and one to hold the skirt where it belongs for cantering or more. Or on really windy days


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe I'll just get some loose sweatpants to ride in. They're more modest than the jeans or breeches for women nowadays. But i'd still like to try riding in a skirt for the sake of it.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cruiser said:


> Can you still buy the breeches with the skirt over top (one piece), so when you get off looks like a skirt with leggings? I saw them some where but I think the catalogue was old.
> 
> And no don't wear a really skirt sidesaddle, so dangerous. I either use a skirt with Velcro seams (can really scare someone if it gets caught and rips off by accident), or a apron.


What does the apron look like? It's not like the ones used in kitchens, right?:?


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep, it's safe. I had a thread about riding in a skirt a while back. I was supposed to post pics for the curious folks, but never did, I think I'll try to fish up some pics now . I also ride in a skirt for religious purposes. Really, it's no big deal. Just make sure it's full and doesn't feel tight when you're riding. I ride in a denim skirt.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Is riding in a skirt safe? Heck, there are days riding in my riding pants doesn't seem safe! LOL!

I love Allison's skirt pictures and think that would be the route I'd take if I were to ride in a skirt. Looks comfy and modest, but also stylish!

Can't really contribute as I have never ridden in a skirt. I have found sweat pants to be a bit slippery though.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well my faith doesnt forbid womens wearing of pants(although they should look feminine and I think a woman can look that way in either pants or skirts) as long as it's modest and most of the clothing for women now is not very modest. I guess I 'll try riding in sweatpants.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I would love to see some photos, poundinghooves.  I'd still like to try riding in a skirt, though not all the time.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

I am lucky that we don't have guys out at my barn, so I feel okay wearing breeches, since we're all just ladies anyway. I don't wear skirts for religious reasons, but I do wear skirts and loose-fitting pants as much as possible, simply because I find tight pants both unattractive and immodest.

I think riding in a skirt looks like great fun, though I wouldn't do it all the time (wouldn't it get in the way posting?). I've seen pictures of Spanish women riding in great, ruffled dresses that cover their horses' backs completely—I'm thinking that would make a great picture for my college graduation announcement :lol: Anyway, I have a super full skirt, and now I'm itching to try riding in it with leggings underneath … It's a great purple color, should match my mare's purple wraps!

OP, if you can wear feminine pants, have you thought about bootcut breeches? They look somewhat like slacks, only stretchy and more durable. Perhaps you could find a pair that weren't so tight in the behind? Also, I've found, on occasion, some jeans that have a lot of stretch in them and aren't fitted through the seat; those have made comfortable riding pants.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There are some nice skirts here

Western Boot Sales - Online Western Store - Ladies' WAH MAKER™ Riding Pant - Brown, Skirts & Pants, SL267002-BRN

or Gaucho pants

How to Wear Western Women Gauchos in Style


----------

